# Ibuprofen liquid?



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 10, 2008)

Can rabbits have Children's Ibuprofen liquid?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

yes


2-10mg/kg q 12-24 hrs. a kg=2.2lbs

I think the instructions are for the adult products.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 10, 2008)

Rosie weighs 3.6lbs. How many milligrams do you think would be appropriate considering her condition? I'm sure she's in pain.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2008)

Baby aspirin can also be used for pain (but not in any instances where surgery or any bleeding is involved).

Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

start out with about 8 mg ..that's about in the middle 
I'm not a vet but going by kathy Smith's new book.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

If she"s till in pain she could get more....I was reading kathy Smith's new wonderful booK and gave you a middle dose.


----------

